

Free Time - trustfundbaby
http://macournoyer.com/blog/2011/07/26/free-time/

======
cydonian_monk
I agree with everything except sleeping less. If I cut my sleep by two hours
every night, then I effectively lose three hours of the day to deprivation.
I've tried that too many times to know it doesn't work for me. (But if it
works for you, go for it.)

